# New here and so excited to join the group!



## MackinacFleurs (May 13, 2019)

Hello everyone! My name is Sherly and I am looking forward to all things beauty here in the group! Can't wait to meet you all and share our concerns and advise about all things makeup!


----------



## shellygrrl (May 13, 2019)

Welcome!


----------



## Dawn (May 14, 2019)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## herbalsouq (May 15, 2019)

I am also new to this group Looking forward some interactive discussion.


----------



## shellygrrl (May 17, 2019)

herbalsouq said:


> I am also new to this group Looking forward some interactive discussion.



 Welcome!


----------



## herbalsouq (May 17, 2019)

Thanks ! 





shellygrrl said:


> Welcome!


----------



## shadowaddict (May 18, 2019)

MackinacFleurs said:


> Hello everyone! My name is Sherly and I am looking forward to all things beauty here in the group! Can't wait to meet you all and share our concerns and advise about all things makeup!




Welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. We have fun here


----------



## shadowaddict (May 18, 2019)

herbalsouq said:


> I am also new to this group Looking forward some interactive discussion.



Welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   We're a fun group


----------

